# Rubber feet for stepladders



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

You know, on the ends of the stepladder legs. Sort of like the one in the picture below only bigger. I used to be able to get the replacements at Lowe's, but, my local store doesn't carry them anymore. Any ideas on where to get them? Or, is there something like Plastic Dip that I can coat the legs with that would be just as durable as the mfr.'s rubber feet? Thanks for any help. I hate to buy new stepladders just because the rubber feet have broken/worn off.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Have you contacted the manufacturer of the ladder?

I know Werner makes replacement parts, and one was able to order them online, at least in the past.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

You can't order replacements directly from the Mfr?

Googling "step ladder replacement feet/shoes" brings up a ton of promising looking hits. Google Image and Google Shopping searches help visually identify what you need.

If I had to continue to use the ladder while I was looking for a permanent solution, I would wrap the missing foot in duct tape until it stood level.

But find a safe, permanent solution. Ladders are ladders, after all.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

http://wernerparts.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=224

Nobody carries anything anymore, just a general trend we got to get used to. You can get anything online, just got to get used to it.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm not much for ordering stuff online, although I do it sometimes. These are Werner ladders so I will contact the mfr. I thought maybe Menard's or Home Depot or even some regional box store or hardware store might carry them. It was nice when Lowe's had them. The replacement kits were nicer than the original rubber feet for some reason. Thanks everyone for the info.......


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

If you do not like to order online (I don't blame you), you may find a better reseller than one of the big boxes.

In Mass we have Lynne Ladder that I would be surprised if they did NOT have replacement feet. They are a HUGE dealer specializing in ladders and staging.

You may have a similar outfit near you. If you call Werner, they may be able to help. 

good luck with that.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

daArch said:


> If you call Werner, they may be able to help.


I would actually try that.

I needed a few specialty track light bulbs for a job once. Knew I could place an online order and wait, but wanted to pick them up locally without driving to every nearby store not knowing if I would find them.

So I called the Westinghouse hotline and explained. The gal on the phone was eventually able to take my zip code and connect me with a local retailer who ended up having exactly what I needed in stock.

I was amazed it worked. I would never have found them on my own.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Anyone ever figured out how to replace the rubber 'soles' on the feet of an extension ladder? My 28' has one side I must have done something to that tore a chunk of the rubber off. Ladder's only 5 or 6 years old and everything else about it is in perfect condition. I think they're riveted on or something?


----------

